# Vizsla and Rooftop Deck/Balcony



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm currently on the look out for a new home. And as we live inner city the options for bigger living spaces are sometimes warehouse apartments.

I'm currently looking at a property that has a very large rooftop deck on the 5th Floor.

My question is, would you leave your dog unsupervised on a rooftop deck? 

The height of the wall is about 1.2M so low enough for the dog to jump up and look and see that it is up high..

My friends have their Irish Terrier on their rooftop while they are at work and no problems (in fact he loves looking out on the world).

My worry would be what the dog would do if a bird was sitting on the ledge and flew off (im probably answering my own question here...)


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We have a rooftop deck -- i don't leave our V out there unattended (except, to say, run to the bathroom or get a drink from the fridge). Wouldn't even cross my mind to leave my pup out on a deck for hours while I am away at work -- I wouldn't risk it, honestly.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

could you not attach some posts and railings to the existing wall and make it higher?, I wouldn't trust Ruby to not jump it at 1.2m.


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

Unfortunately city councils are pretty strict about railings etc that are visible on buildings where I live...

Thanks for backing up my gut feeling about it everyone.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I wouldn't do it either. Too risky. In fact, if your dog is very interested in birds (and what Vizsla isn't), a leash on him while out there on the roof would be a good idea.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Mates Never on the roof tops 

all exes bait them on the edges with jewels ;D

Sweet heart look at the Views all for you and I see gold?

far over on the ledge :-*

and Butter all sides greased

Being Blonde

I thought they demanded a slip grip and slide 

Your Honor ;D


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree that it's too risky. Although, it took our Vizsla until she was almost 9 months old before she'd even jump off our bed. She's a bit of a wimp, though


----------

